# sigmoidoscopy with speed banding



## rview2003 (Aug 18, 2010)

Can anyone assist with this?  The patient presents with history of rectal bleeding and problematic internal hemorrhoids.  The doctor performs a sigmoidoscopy with speed banding of 3 hemorrhoids

I was going to use ICD-9 procedure codes of 48.23 & 49.94 and CPT procedure codes of 45330 BUT not sure of the banding procedure code, I find one for ligation but cannot locate one for banding.  Is the banding procedure bundled into another procedure?

Thank you for any assistance!


----------

